# advice about antiseptic wipes?



## curlygirl (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi,
As i am due to start my pump trial in the next month i have been wondering about a lot of things- one of which is the use of antiseptic wipes... Will i need to clean the skin with an antiseptic wipe prior to inserting? When i did a quick web search there were mixed opinions and several references to using the same 'pre-injection' wipes as when injecting. The only thing with that is that i have never used a wipe before injecting! I have always thought that it was 'normal' not to - i was never told otherwise when diagnosed and have not gathered from reading places like this forum that using wipes prior to injecting is necessary.
Anyway back to my question - do i need to use them once on the pump? Also, after removing, would they be needed then, or a bit of antiseptic cream or just leave it?

Any advice/experience appreciated.
Thanks.
Curlygirl


----------



## Redkite (Jan 31, 2015)

I think it's common in the US to use antiseptic wipes, but it isn't necessary unless you're doing a set change out and about.  Just wash the site beforehand with soap and water.  When my son removes a set, he puts a dab of savlon on.  Some people use bio oil or zambuk ointment to heal any scarring.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 31, 2015)

We don't use anything at all, as long as the area is clean you're good to go.  We don't tend to use anything when we take the cannula off either, unless for some reason it's sore or red, which has happened only a handful of times.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 31, 2015)

If you have oily skin then consider using Sterets Alcohol swabs box of 100 costs less than a couple of quid.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 31, 2015)

I asked the same question of my pump DSN before I started (as Pumping Insulin - the pumper's bible mentions them).

She advised *against* using alcohol wipes regularly as she said they could dry the skin and cause more problems than they were supposed to fix.

I do put a dab of Savlon on the old sites after removal though (I use angled sets which leave more of a mark than the straight ones I started on). Seems to aid recovery and I've never had an infection on an old site.

Interesting that alcohol wipes _do_ come in the boxes for Freestyle Libre sensors (and I have used them for the few sensors I've had). I wondered if it was more worth it in that case as the sensors stay put for 14 days and there's perhaps more chance for ickiness to develop?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2015)

Alcohol hardens your skin - I'd only use anything like that if I was literally filthy and no other means of getting clean - or I was running with sweat which frankly I never am.  If I thought my skin was sweaty, I'd wash it.

Years ago a doctor told me that as long as you were what is called in medical circles 'socially clean' - ie do keep good standards of personal hygiene as appropriate to your circumstances - there was absolutely no need to swab before jabbing etc.  He said doctors and nurses swab as a matter of course because the environment where they work and administer jabs is likely to be full of all sorts of germs, so it ain't a really good idea to bodge any holes in anyone in such places, without swabbing.  ie it has nowt to do with the patient's 'social cleanliness'.  We are all used to the germs present in our own environments normally, so should be immune to em.


----------



## curlygirl (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks all - your time and advice is appreciated.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 1, 2015)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Interesting that alcohol wipes _do_ come in the boxes for Freestyle Libre sensors (and I have used them for the few sensors I've had). I wondered if it was more worth it in that case as the sensors stay put for 14 days and there's perhaps more chance for ickiness to develop?



The reason the wipes were included is because swabbing with alcohol gives a bit more stick so the sensor stays put  I use one before insertion of Dexcom sensor. I do always make sure after the sensor has finished that some moisturiser is rubbed in the area used.


----------



## Riri (Feb 1, 2015)

No I don't use anything either - just make sure that the site is clean beforehand. I just use some damp kitchen paper to wipe down. I try and change set after a showers but that's not easy to plan!! I also try and remember to use bio-oil on the site after I've taken the cannula out which really does seem to soften and clear up the small marks left.


----------

